# Car Carrier Figaro in difficulty off Cornwall



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

BBC Spotlight TV News (WestCountry) carried a brief flash that the Car Carrier Figaro is reported in difficulty off Land End. (AIS shows Not Under Command). Coastguard Tug Angliian Princess now on scene and Sea King helicopter was sent to the scene earlier.

Wind at 1945 at Sevenstones Light SSW at 42.6mph 

Pirate


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Latest Weather: 
Plymouth:
SW 6 to 8 increasing 7 to strong gale 9 perhaps storm 10 later. Rough or very rough.

Biscay: 6 to gale 8 perhaps 9 later. Very rough or high.


"O hear us when we cry to Thee for those in peril on the sea".

Peter4447


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Latest from Falmouth Coastguard.

Ship drifting in an easterly direction some 12 miles southwest of Land's End after engine failure. Because of her profile the rate of drift is quite considerable. 30 crew onboard and approx 2,500 cars and the ship was on passage from Santander to Bristol. Tug is now in attendance and it is intended to tow the 'Figaro' to Falmouth. Conditions are very bad but there is no immediate danger to the crew or the ship, although there was concern at one time that she could have been drifting towards the Wolf Rock.

Peter4447


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/26275

Think this is her


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7131687.stm


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote from the BBC link above.



> A line will be put on board the Figaro before it is towed to Falmouth.


I guess that's right.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Tug Suhaili apparantly contracted by owners to help the vessel


----------



## UmbornePirate (Feb 3, 2007)

*Engine failure caused by CO2 drench*

A fuller story of the incident is in the local paper here.

After a period sorting herself out in the lee of the Lizard she is now heading downwind eastwards at 18 knots, now declared for Zeebrugge.

Pirate


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Stricken carrier heads to Belgium (BBC News)*

A 55,000-tonne car transporter which lost power in gales off Cornwall is heading towards Zeebrugge in Belgium.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Talking to some of the MCA this morning and it seems that the report that tow simply parted is not stricty true. It appears the 'Anglian Princess' now requires a new towing winch.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------

